# Days out for a 1-2 year old - ideas please!



## aimee-lou

Summer is coming (or so I've heard) and I'm trying to plan in some days out.....if I don't plan them at least a little we never do them! lol 

So far I have:

The Zoo
The seaside
Sea-life centre/aquarium
Open Farm
Ice-cream farm
Deer Park
Dinosaur Adventure-land (This has been recommended to me by a friend at work with a 3 year old lol)

Does anyone have anything they do/have done with their 1-2year old that a. wasn't too expensive, b. wasn't too much exertion for them (i.e. not a lot of walking or all pushchair compatible lol) and c. isn't too boring for Mum and Dad! lol :haha:


Thanks:flower:


----------



## RiverSong

You are in yorkshire? Tropical world, roundhey park, temple newsham? Theyre all close to the main city ish.x


----------



## RiverSong

Digger land? Though im not sure about the age limits etc.x


----------



## aimee-lou

Oooh I've been meaning to change that - I'm in Norfolk now. Great Ideas though - I think digger land may have to be a trip out when we visit he grandparents! lol :thumbup:


----------



## flower01

ice cream farm?!!! is there such thing?
where is it!! my husband would LOVE to go there!!

:)
x


----------



## aimee-lou

I know of one near us (near Dereham) and also one in the Yorkshire dales. Brymor I think. 

Earl likes cows and ice-cream so perfect lol :thumbup:


----------



## Scally

https://www.theplaybarn.co.uk/index.asp

we went here in norfolk- it was fantastic!!! dont know how close it is to u? 

x


----------



## Szaffi

We often go walking with LO in the forest with a back-pack carrier. They are great for rougher terrains, but I also use it if we go to crowded fairs or markets, where pushing a pushchair is a pain!

Great vantage point for the baby!
 



Attached Files:







bibi 165.jpg
File size: 60.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## aimee-lou

Thanks everyone 

Scally - that's about 30-40 mins away by car! Brilliant! It's added to the list for days out! Nice to see there's a coffee shop for mum and dad too! lol:thumbup:

Szaffi - that is something I've never really considered. I had a carrier for Earl when he was small but he quickly outgrew it. What are the weight/age ranges?


----------

